# anyone have multiple Oberons w/velcro?



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

If so, is the velcro sewn in the case in the same place in both?  I'm going to get my Oberon soon and it seems that the velcro is the more popular choice so I'm leaning that way but I want to make sure that if I someday end up with two that the cases will be easily swapped and the velcro will line up right.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have an velcro Oberon and my daughter does too. We've never switched covers but it looks like the velcro is in the same place on each of them. If not exactly the same, they are pretty close and I am sure the velcro on your Kindle would work.

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you Leslie!  I still keep going back and forth on which style I want, corners or velcro.  I guess I'm paranoid that the corners will push buttons when I don't want them to.  I'm dying to get my hands on that gorgeous butterfly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have corners and have no problems with them pushing buttons or anything of the sort.  I am very happy with my Creek Bed Maple cover.

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I also have corners and there is no issue with page turning. Absolutely love the cover.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks ladies!  I think I may just go with the corners then, I'm not a huge fan of using velcro but was willing to do it if it was the better choice.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am happy with the velcro on my K1 cover but I just ordered a new Oberon for K2 and chose corners for that. It seems the new Kindle doesn't have as many buttons/switches near the edge and the corners should work well. I did like the corners on my original M-edge covers (since given as gifts to others).

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I did it, I ordered my Butterfly!  I went with the corners and can't wait to get it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And I ordered the Forest and can't wait for that!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

That is gorgeous Leslie!  I hope you'll post pics when you get it and your K2.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> That is gorgeous Leslie! I hope you'll post pics when you get it and your K2.


It is gorgeous, isn't it? And it's a wraparound, too. I can't believe I have to wait 5 weeks! Ack!

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie - I just got my Forest cover today as a Valentine gift from hubby (thought I was going to have to wait till Mother's Day from kids).  I think it is the most beautiful cover ever!  I wanted the velcro and that is what husband thought he ordered, but it has corners instead.  I don't want to wait for another one or send this back even though Oberon is great with customer service and, I'm sure, would be glad to do that.  Have you or do you know if anyone has converted corners to velcro on their own and might be able to give instructions?  BTW, yes the Forest is wraparound, the color is gorgeous from dark/bright olive on the raised parts to  dark forest green in the more deeply etched areas - LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

As someone who just ordered the cover with corners is there a reason you're so opposed to them?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie, that is beautiful.  Are you going to skin K2; if so, which one?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Buttercup said:


> As someone who just ordered the cover with corners is there a reason you're so opposed to them?


I believe I will prefer not to have anything on top of my beautifully skinned Kindle and I am in a poor whispernet area so most often use USB cord for downloading which will require me to remove the bottom left corner to attach (the charging port and headphone port are completely accessible). I have my Kindle in the new cover with the corners now and it seems very secure and no problem slipping off the "bungee" corner to access back buttons so I may be content to leave it as is. I also don't seem to have the problem others have mentioned of the corners being so tight they create inadvertent page turns. I guess it just seemed the Kindle was equally secure with the velcro without any possibility of the potential problems of the corners. Overall I am just happy to finally have an Oberon cover!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay, now what did I do wrong that Buttercup's quote AND my entire reply ended up in the quote box?  Will I ever get these things right?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And I ordered the Forest and can't wait for that!


VERY handsome.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> VERY handsome.


Indeed, looks really cool.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

This is the large (6x9 inch) Journal I ordered,
should be here late next week (2/19).

I really like almost all the colors, but I sort of prefer, for some designs, the more natural/in nature type colors, they call this "saddle". I hope I will like it as much as I anticipate.

And yes as stated previously this will be for my own journaling needs. Kindle 2 may get one down the road.










It was a hard choice between this and the forest one.
I knew I wanted a wrap around for my journal.

Eric


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> Leslie - I just got my Forest cover today as a Valentine gift from hubby (thought I was going to have to wait till Mother's Day from kids). I think it is the most beautiful cover ever! I wanted the velcro and that is what husband thought he ordered, but it has corners instead. I don't want to wait for another one or send this back even though Oberon is great with customer service and, I'm sure, would be glad to do that. Have you or do you know if anyone has converted corners to velcro on their own and might be able to give instructions? BTW, yes the Forest is wraparound, the color is gorgeous from dark/bright olive on the raised parts to dark forest green in the more deeply etched areas - LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!


Oh, thank you for this! I can't wait to hold it in my hands and see it in person....

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> Okay, now what did I do wrong that Buttercup's quote AND my entire reply ended up in the quote box? Will I ever get these things right?


I fixed it. You had an extra [ quote] of the beginning of the message.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Leslie, that is beautiful. Are you going to skin K2; if so, which one?


I haven't decided and I have looked and looked at multiple decalgirl skins...laptops, iphones, as well as Kindles. The problem is that so many of them seem so busy to me. One person (sorry, can't remember her name, sorry!) mentioned Gerbera which I sort of like...but am not totally sold on. The painting ones (Monet's Giverny, Lilies, etc) are nice but just seem sort of dark to me. Part of me is thinking of going with symphonic again but that is so...dull...LOL

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> I believe I will prefer not to have anything on top of my beautifully skinned Kindle and I am in a poor whispernet area so most often use USB cord for downloading which will require me to remove the bottom left corner to attach (the charging port and headphone port are completely accessible). I have my Kindle in the new cover with the corners now and it seems very secure and no problem slipping off the "bungee" corner to access back buttons so I may be content to leave it as is. I also don't seem to have the problem others have mentioned of the corners being so tight they create inadvertent page turns. I guess it just seemed the Kindle was equally secure with the velcro without any possibility of the potential problems of the corners. Overall I am just happy to finally have an Oberon cover!


Ok thank you, I'm just a bit paranoid about spending so much $$ and then not being happy.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, and I'm going to order the Lily skin as I think it will look lovely with the purple of the butterfly.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I haven't decided and I have looked and looked at multiple decalgirl skins...laptops, iphones, as well as Kindles. The problem is that so many of them seem so busy to me. One person (sorry, can't remember her name, sorry!) mentioned Gerbera which I sort of like...but am not totally sold on. The painting ones (Monet's Giverny, Lilies, etc) are nice but just seem sort of dark to me. Part of me is thinking of going with symphonic again but that is so...dull...LOL
> 
> L


Leslie, on page 4 of the Kindle Accessories Forum there is a thread about Tego Skins (last one on the page, I think). There are pictures there my daughter helped me upload/download (?) of a "Tree of Life" skin Tego custom-made for me that I specifically chose to compliment the Forest cover. See what you think! My Kindle, Radar (we are from Ottumwa, Iowa), is very happy with the results - he is very suave & debonair now!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

"There are pictures there my daughter helped me upload/download (?) of a "Tree of Life" skin Tego custom-made for me that I specifically chose to compliment the Forest cover.  See what you think!  My Kindle, Radar (we are from Ottumwa, Iowa), is very happy with the results - he is very suave & debonair now!"

Don't you wish you could do the same thing with your husband?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BruceS said:


> "There are pictures there my daughter helped me upload/download (?) of a "Tree of Life" skin Tego custom-made for me that I specifically chose to compliment the Forest cover. See what you think! My Kindle, Radar (we are from Ottumwa, Iowa), is very happy with the results - he is very suave & debonair now!"
> 
> Don't you wish you could do the same thing with your husband?


Aw shucks! My husband has been handsomely "skinned", suave and debonair for over 30 years now - no need to change or personalize any further!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aren't the Oberon covers beautiful?  It's almost enough to make me want to buy a K2 just to get another Oberon!!!  

I like the floating look Eleanor the Kindle has with the velcro, so I would get Velcro again.  From everything I've read, both cover versions work wonderfully, keeping the Kindle secure and usable.  If you won't use the USB cable very often, it's mostly an aesthetic choice: which look do you prefer?  Do you mind adding velcro to the back of your Kindle?  

Betsy


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I haven't decided and I have looked and looked at multiple decalgirl skins...laptops, iphones, as well as Kindles. The problem is that so many of them seem so busy to me. One person (sorry, can't remember her name, sorry!) mentioned Gerbera which I sort of like...but am not totally sold on. The painting ones (Monet's Giverny, Lilies, etc) are nice but just seem sort of dark to me. Part of me is thinking of going with symphonic again but that is so...dull...LOL
> 
> L


I have the Forest cover with the Pixies skin...


----------

